# Crazy Fiber



## Brandy (Jan 19, 2022)

I was wandering around the internet and came across Crazy Fiber - anyone ever use this?


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2022)

i have turned micarta which may be similar


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes, it is available at ExoticBlanks.com and I have turned several pens and a couple rings with it.

Easy to turn and "wild" results!!  Lots of colors available--generally FUN stuff!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 20, 2022)

I made a pen last year for my wife with it.  I was surprised at how light in weight it was compared to the resin blanks I’m used to turning.


----------

